# Dash trim removal



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

How does one go about removing the metal trim pieces on the dash of a 65 gto? Are they screwed on? Held on by the round button surrounding the wiper/cig lighter knobs?


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

*65 Dash Trim removal*

If you run a search there has been detailed past discussions on this. In short, all the dash knobs/bezels have to be taken off first, main plate will then come off. The radio plate is held on both by the knob bezels and one nut from behind.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

should be a sticky...took me hours before figured it out with the help of the forum. Problem is each one has a different type of retainer.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here is look at the back of them. Just the one nut on the radio plate once you get all the knobs off..


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

It's pretty self explanatory. Remove bezels. Remove screws on top face (going towards dashpad). Loosen steering column (actually easier remove steering wheel to drop the column down and remove steering shaft bolts at the box to make fighting the column easier, but not absolutely necessary-so as not to scratch column). remove radio. Remove heater cables.REMOVE CIGARETTE LIGHTER (unscrew from back).Remove speedo cable from speedometer. Remove dash to column grounding bracket. Remove light bulbs from dash- lable them w/masking tape for easy installation. Remove ignition switch (have to use small stiff wire in the hole in the ignition switch face, and turn tumbler slightly to acc position and push in on wire- she'll pop out-OR, just disconnect ign. wires from back, and remove sw. w/dash). Out she comes. (If I neglected to mention anything here, it will be self evident). Enjoy.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

gjones describes removing the whole dash
to remove the plates remove the headlight switch by pulling the knob out and pressing the "knob removal button" which is located up under the dash on the light switch itself on the right side( small metal buton about 1/4" around- press that button in and the knob will come out -you can then unscrew the bezel, windshield wiper knob has a tiny flat head set screw holding it in-remove that then unscrew bezel, the cigarette lighter hos a housing around it that unscrews from the back- the dash bezel will come off after removing all those parts-- the part around the radio has a nut on the part(see above pic) that you remove after pulling radio knobs off


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*sorry*

Sorry jsmaem 1106. In the week previous, there were some posts inquiring about dash removal. Sorry for any confusion this may have caused. Hope your trim issues are over.


----------

